# 2001 A6 oil light comes on randomly-



## A4TQA (Feb 8, 2012)

2001 A6. 2.8 v6


The red oil light comes on the dash, 3 beeps, then goes off. Turn the car on/off- goes way for a bit. 

Light comes on somewhat randomly- oil level is good, engine sounds fine, wish to replace sensors first to see if they are the cause (there are 2, correct?) 

Where are they located, and how do I replace them?

I tried searching, didn't come up with much.

The red oil light comes on the dash, 3 beeps, then goes off. Turn the car on/off- goes way for a bit. 

If that doesn't fix it'll do the pressure gauge test, but in reading I've found that the switches go bad relatively frequently.


----------



## nuGGet_puFFer (Nov 25, 2011)

Replace your oil level/temperature sensor on the bottom of the oil pan on your next oil change, make sure you get an OEM one too, there's cheaper aftermarket parts but don't read the temperature, only the level, or vice-versa.


----------

